# 51797 Mod 51 - add on code



## Partha (Aug 10, 2009)

*Is it correct to bill CPT 51797 with modifier 51 as this CPT is an add on code? *


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 10, 2009)

No.  Per CPT, "add-on" codes are exempt from modifier 51.


----------



## Partha (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thanks!!

The question is that simple but sometimes the way the doctor comes up with an issue and confidently disputes you, it makes you fall back on this forum...*


----------

